# Mountains of Misery Wilderness Road ride



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyone going to or have ridden the MofM Wilderness Road Ride?

http://www.mountainsofmisery.com/index.html

I'm signed up for both with the double metric but was wondering if I need to gear down for the last climb.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*MofM -- the last climb*



johnbspinnen' said:


> Anyone going to or have ridden the MofM Wilderness Road Ride?
> 
> http://www.mountainsofmisery.com/index.html
> 
> I'm signed up for both with the double metric but was wondering if I need to gear down for the last climb.



I completed the MofM (century route) in 2002 and 2003 and did the first 108 miles of the Double Metric MofM in 2004. It is a great ride and I recommend it highly. The final climb of the ride (i.e., the second major climb on the century and the fourth major climb on the double metric) is very difficult. It has some very steep parts and your legs are pretty tired by that point. I have a triple and rarely use the small ring. But, I have used it on the final climb. If I were on a double, I definitely would want something easier than 39x25, which is what I assume is your easiest gear. You could do it with a 39x25 (which is what I used for all of the climbs other than the final one). But, you will be working very hard.


----------



## Rockville_Roadies (Mar 20, 2005)

*M.o.m.*

I rode M.O.M. in 2002.
Last climb was tough.
1. I went out of the gates too fast and burned a lot of fuel.
2. My rear cassette was a 12-21. Not a good move for me.

Take your time on the first 60 miles and be sure to have a 12-25 rear cassette.

BV


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks for the info.*

Thanks for the info guys. Guess I'll have to break down and put a triple on one of my road bikes.  
The thought of a triple on a nice road bike, while initially appalling, is still better than the thought of me walking up the last hill. I'll be doing the six-gap in Georgia later in the year so I may as well. OR.....I could just stop eating, get rail thin and learn to climb like Lance! That's not to likely as I live in probably the flattest place in the world. There isn't a hill (that isn't man made - ie a bridge) within 75 miles of here. I enjoy climbing as long as I have the right gearing, so I'll have to bite the bullet and triple up.

I'm doing the BAF next month.
http://bikeacrossflorida.com/nav1.html
A good distance and certainly hillier than here, but still quite flat


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*



Rockville_Roadies said:


> I rode M.O.M. in 2002.
> Last climb was tough.
> 1. I went out of the gates too fast and burned a lot of fuel.
> 2. My rear cassette was a 12-21. Not a good move for me.
> ...


Amazing you could even make it with that 21! good job.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Don't do a triple*



johnbspinnen' said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Guess I'll have to break down and put a triple on one of my road bikes.
> flat


Don't do a triple. When I bought my road bike, I got a triple upon the advice of others who thought that I would need it (I was starting to ride at the age of 41). I rarely have used the small ring and really never have needed it. The shifting on the front with a triple leaves much to be desired. Instead of getting a triple, I would recommend that you get a larger cassette on the rear.


----------



## SFG (Jun 16, 2004)

*I plan on riding the MoM*

Hi all,

I plan on riding the MoM. I ride a compact crankset and loooooove it. It shifts so much nicer then a triple and with a 12-27 in the rear I can climb anything. I like to sit on big climbs and the compact allows me to do that. 

I haven't signed up yet so I hope there is still room. Just can't plan that far in advance right now.


Sean


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

*That's Cool*



SFG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I plan on riding the MoM. I ride a compact crankset and loooooove it. It shifts so much nicer then a triple and with a 12-27 in the rear I can climb anything. I like to sit on big climbs and the compact allows me to do that.
> 
> ...


I ordered a compact this last weekend. Do you use a 50/34 with an 11/25? I should have mine on this weekend to ride, but dont have any hills around here to try it on.  

Hope to see you up there.


----------

